# Armor gotta love it



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

So riding to day on some fast single track and try to pedal through a corner, clip the inside pedal on rock, find self airborn. first thought was, this sucks, its gonna hurt. but luckly i decided to day would be a good day to wear the shin/knee guards to minimize bush scratchs, and they allowed me to continue the ride. ended up hitting a rock with my knee hard enough to bruise it under these








i also managed to smack my head on a rock, and still have all my teeth thanks to the full face
so they will now become an every trip equipment for every ride and the pressure suite for the crazy/new trails.
















(i didn't even realise it, but i own all 661 gear  )

so what do you guys wear on your normal rides?


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

a helmet and gloves. Yes, I've fallen and hurt myself before. But I haven't seen the need for more protective gear for the XC I do. If I was into hucking myself, then I bet I'd feel differently


----------



## Unknownrash (Sep 22, 2004)

Yeah could you imagine your busted kneecap if you didn't have the pads on? So is the pressure any good? How about the sizing? Is it pretty close to their sizing guide?


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

I'm 5'6" and 115 pounds i have a large pressure suite, and its a little big, so i can wear an etra shirt during the winter,, but its adjustable enough where i can snug it up, a medium would probly be the best fit for me tough. i relaly like the pressure suite, its comfy, light weight, good pertection, and doesn't really heat up to bad


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

*I just got some*

I got the 66One vest and 2x4 arm pads. 
I realised knowing how much it might hurt was keepin me from doin stuff I want to do. That and landing on my elbow between two rocks three rides in a row...got me thinkin it might not be a bad idea.
Been wearing a full face, but that's because it's cold, but can't see takin it off. I feel so secure, not thinkin about my expensive dental work.
Come to think about it that's how I started wearing full finger gloves, it was cold, then in the spring I put on the fingerless and promptly ripped the skin off my fingers, since I wear full.
Couple more years and I'll look like a stormtrooper.
Maybe I should cut to the chase and call George Lucas.
Oh yeah, Beyondbikes has a 15% discount on all 66One.
Don't know for how long.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

I wear a helmet and gloves on the most technical trail in my state, if not region. Rocky as shite. Oh, and I, unlike the majority here, ride a hardtail.

It is so funny to me. Some people act like a big



Doesn't it take some of the adrenaline/thrill out of the ride all padded up?

Learn how to ride better and not eat shite and you won't need to weigh yourself down with padding :thumbsup:


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

some of us enjoy going off large jumps, drops, and ladders. wearing armor doesn't mean your a girl, it means your smart, and when you DO fall you will be able to continue riding and have fun. with the fall to day, i would of been out for the rest of the ride, and most likely the rest of the week.

now, take a look at this photo, no armor, about a $1500 dentist bill for my friend to get his teeth fixed, main reason my friend and i wear full faces now









and how are you supposed to learn, if you never fall? you gotta keep pushing your self, and some times failure comes in the form of a crash, i'm just happy i'll be able to get back up and ride


----------



## keeb (Sep 20, 2006)

I'm all for anyone wearing whatever they want to wear on the trail...but don't let the armor fool you into not progressing as a rider. I mean...don't rely on it instead of your skills....like next time be sure you have proper pedal position and don't pedal leaned over.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

o i know, it was my own fault for the crash, i was clippin rocks all day, just a bad day of riding, but its nice to know that you'll be able to keep riding after you go down.

as for progression, this stuffs pushed me further, and is helping to try no things and progress.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

BKnight said:


> some of us enjoy going off large jumps, drops, and ladders. wearing armor doesn't mean your a girl, it means your smart, and when you DO fall you will be able to continue riding and have fun. with the fall to day, i would of been out for the rest of the ride, and most likely the rest of the week.
> 
> now, take a look at this photo, no armor, about a $1500 dentist bill for my friend to get his teeth fixed, main reason my friend and i wear full faces now
> 
> and how are you supposed to learn, if you never fall? you gotta keep pushing your self, and some times failure comes in the form of a crash, i'm just happy i'll be able to get back up and ride


I am not knocking you for wearing armor or padding. Do what you do. Each to his own.

I enjoy going off large jumps, drops, ladders, teeders, etc., but I don't feel the need to wear armor. To me, wearing armor means you are a *girl*. I'm old school. I ride a hardtail because it beats me up more. I ride hungover or still drunk on a few hours of sleep because it is more difficult. I do whatever I can to make my ride that much more difficult, to make me more of a MAN. To me, riding wth armor takes the adrenaline/thrill/fear of learning to ride right out of the equation. Does it mean that you are smarter if you wreck vs. me not wearing armor and you end up less hurt? Yes. Obviously. But the sport in it's nature is dangerous. I knew that going into it. If I was scarred about getting injured I wouldn't have started in the sport. If I fall and my day (or week, or month, or season) is cut short, by all means, it's my fault, I need to learn to ride better, and it would be almost expected, again due to the nature of the sport. I'm not going to sulk and be thinking, 'man, I should have been wearing some armor'.

Oh, and learning can be done without falling, unlike you stated above. I learn from every ride. Every ride even on the same trails that I've been on hundreds of times before. Every ride is different no matter the location, time, day, month, etc. So every ride I learn, and that doesn't mean I am getting blasted off my bike to learn. I push myself to learn more/learn faster/learn more efficiently, ride harder, ride faster, ride better every ride, ride with more confidence, and all of that requires learning........ and I, nor anyone, really needs armor or padding to do that.

Armor/padding is a crutch to me. Hence why I will never use it. To easily relied upon to keep you "safe from injury". If one gets rid of the crutch, what are you left with? Insecurity in your riding ability because you are not protected. Lack of confidence in short.

I ride with a helmet because the trails I ride locally, really can split my head open. Being realistic, I don't want to die riding, but wearing armor to save me from a potential broken leg or wearing a full face helmet to save some teeth doesn't fly with me. In short, I try to be a MAN about the sport.

I am going to edit my sig just for you BKnight, similiar to this subject

Besides, wearing more armor/protection/clothing just increases overall ride weight. More weight is not better than less weight in almost every riding scenario.


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

fair enough, and just to let you know, i enjoy riding a hard tail too, cause it does add more of a challenge to the game. but i see my self as being a bit more responsible for being able keep riding, and being able to go to work and school the next day.

and i do agree with you on the learning, i probly sounded like the only way of learning was by falling, but you have to be able to ride to learn, and if you spend all your time on your ass, your not gonna learn much.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

BKnight said:


> fair enough, and just to let you know, i enjoy riding a hard tail too, cause it does add more of a challenge to the game. but i see my self as being a bit more responsible for being able keep riding, and being able to go to work and school the next day.
> 
> and i do agree with you on the learning, i probly sounded like the only way of learning was by falling, but you have to be able to ride to learn, and if you spend all your time on your ass, your not gonna learn much.


I don't ride a hardtail because it makes it more of a challenge. Where I ride, a hardtail in most cases makes it easier to ride. But nonetheless, a hardtail, no matter where you ride, is almost always harder on one's body. A hardtail, in short, makes me stronger. In affect, a Darwinism viewpont is what I have. Only the strong survive. I refuse to take the weak way out, so I can make myself stronger.

I can't knock you for wearing armor. Like I already stated, each to his own. I can't knock you for being responsible for your job or school. I am already out of school, and my job is flexible enough where I can be out for a while, and still get paid, and still keep my job. I realize I am fortunate in my situation, not everyone is.

And no you don't have to be able to ride to learn. Yes applied experience is almost always better, but if I break a leg and get sit out for 3 months, I will be learning something about my hobby/sport choice, say, for example, by reading, or working on my bike. Yes, there is only so much one can learn by non-applied experience, but nontheless, if I am not riding, I am learning, hence my reason for being on this site. I don't claim to know all. For info I don't know, I turn to others on here with the knowledge, so I can learn, no riding required.

I changed my sig, just for you :thumbsup:


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

i couldn't agree more with todays kids, its all fancy prancy, lets not get dirty or a scratch. and you are lucky to have a flexible job like that. at 18, my boss pretty much expects me to be there, 6 months at the company doesn't give me much leeway. as for school though, i hope what ever college i go to has a down hill team  or else i'll just have to form one


----------



## Psycho Mike (Apr 2, 2006)

Armor is a choice and only you can decide if you're gonna wear. 

I have a good set of Roach forearm and shin pads plus helmet and gloves. The Roaches are fairly light to reflect my more aggressive XC/ light AM riding style but thick enough to keep me from going if I'm pushing hard or trying new stuff (including the occasional FR trick on singletrack). I generally go with just helmet and gloves unless I know I'm going to be pushing things or if I want to avoid getting slapped around (we have some trails locally where the trail is well established, but the vegetation leans in at about knee and chest height during the latter part of the season).


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

BKnight said:


> i couldn't agree more with todays kids, its all fancy prancy, lets not get dirty or a scratch. and you are lucky to have a flexible job like that. at 18, my boss pretty much expects me to be there, 6 months at the company doesn't give me much leeway. as for school though, i hope what ever college i go to has a down hill team  or else i'll just have to form one


See, this is what you may not be getting. I am 28, soon to be 29. And you are only 18, right? You are "todays kids" to me


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

Armor is a choice between laughin and cryin when you go down.

Zero scar tissue on me since I started wearing light elbow/knee pads (about 2 years). 

Plenty of crashing in that time tho as I finally discovered, I need perscription glasses when I ride :thumbsup: I found out the hard way with a bronken arm result.  

Self employed, father, when I finally get out and play I want to laugh, not cry.

I grew up BMXing so I know dirt napping is all part of the fun.  

P


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

ya, fair enough, i can see how to a degree that what you see me wearing is the pussification of the nation, and i totaly understand that, i think kids need to get out more and do somthing out side and run a little risk of getting hurt, or dirty


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

o ya, where would the fun be if you knew you couldn't get hurt, thats like half the reason for doing any sport, its the thrill of the unknowni have a fair amount of scars from stupid mistakes, and they are the ones that speak the loudest. expample, don't lock up the front brake after coming off a jump, only did that once


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

I think wearing armor is not "a choice between laughin and cryin when you go down" although, I can see how and why you perceive it that way.

To me, and maybe only to me, wearing armor is a choice of mental toughness. If you wear it, you aren't mentally tough enough to go without it. 

If I may now, throw in some quotes for all to ponder:

"Granted, most of what we experience in life is like the stuff that marks the sharks and whales at aquarium — covered with scars and scrapes — each a souvenir of some misadventure.... examples from our own lives: low performance on a test, a minor traffic infraction, burning the toast, making a gaff on email, misplacing important papers, losing keys, forgetting appointments — this is all stuff I know about first hand — they're all sore spots, minor scars, little reminders of mortality and finitude." ---- taken from a religious site

“God will not look you over for medals degrees or diplomas, but for scars” ---- Elbert Hubbard

"Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls; the most massive characters are seared with scars.” ---- Kahlil Gibran

"Every winner has scars.” ---- Robert N.C. Nix

"Scars remind us that the past was real..." ---- Shakespeare


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

lol, i like the last two best, and ya, having scars sort of proves that you wern't afraid to go that extra bit, and try a little harder, and in the end, they make great conversation starters, and you get to relieve that gloriuse (sp? doesn't even look right) day once again


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

BKnight said:


> lol, i like the last two best, and ya, having scars sort of proves that you wern't afraid to go that extra bit, and try a little harder, and in the end, they make great conversation starters, and you get to relieve that gloriuse (sp? doesn't even look right) day once again


Were you trying for

"...... relive that glorious day once again"?


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

lol, yeup, i can't spell at all, and i'm not motivated right now to look it up, thanks for the correction


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

BKnight said:


> lol, yeup, i can't spell at all, and i'm not motivated right now to look it up, thanks for the correction


No Prob


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

To the proponents of the "armour is for wimps" school, are not helmets simply a type of armour?


----------



## kayakguy (Jan 30, 2006)

O.K., my take on armour. I don't wear more than a helmet and gloves most of the time. I don't ride trails where I feel like I need more. 

But here is the deal. I really could care what another rider is wearing, or what anyone thinks of my protective gear. But I do know this, pads help prevent injuries to a certain degree. The type of injuries that keep you from doing what you love for awhile, such as many stitches from a wayward pedal, or whatever.

But if you think that they somehow lessen the intensity of the sport, keep in mind that pads will not prevent neck injuries, or broken collar bones, or torn ligament or about a thousand other things.

Some of us realize that riding is about fun and people interpret that different ways. Now I am a risk taker and an adrenaline junkie...but I am no idiot. when I am on the trail I wear the appropriate gear so that the odds are I will still be able to go to work and ride again tommorow. 

Mountain biking is dangerous. It does not change if you are wearing pads. I like my teeth and want to keep them. I have been hurt many, many times, and the cool factor of that has worn off. Pads do not degrade the sport, the help people to decide on a level of protection that maximizes their fun. If it works for you do it.


----------



## Arkayne (Dec 14, 2005)

I've been riding offroad for over 20 years now (i'm 31 now) and if you were to run your finger along the front edge of my shins, you would feel all of the ridges that my pedals gouged into the bone from slips. It's literally like a ruffles chip! I've had my share of lost skin and teeth through the years and I'm noticing that I just don't heal as quickly as before. I've also got a nice collection of scars to share with the best of them. In addition, now that I'm settled in a career, I just can't afford time away from work. I certainly can't present myself all banged up in front of clients.

I normally wear my shin and knee protection, gloves, and my Xen for intermediate trails but will suit up with the elbow/forearm, pressure suit, and full face when it gets hairy.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

I've got a friend that I ride "big bikes" with. His wife makes him wear full armor. I've always used knee and shins, along with a full face. After riding with D, I bought a Rockgardn Flak Jacket and CYA shorts. My riding improved instantly. I've cleared gaps and drops, that I was too afraid to try before. I've crashed more as well,but hurt less. Still, there's a fine line between courage and stupidity. I know. I cross it all the time.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

OSUALUM78 said:


> To me, wearing armor means you are a *girl*.
> 
> In short, I try to be a MAN about the sport.


Damn! I need to get me some armour.

Not only that, but I shouldn't ride my rigid singlespeed anymore.

What's a *girl* to do?

Obviously I'm out of touch...


----------



## alexandros (Nov 16, 2006)

The thing with things like knees etc is once you funk them up there's no going back. Same with back problems alot of people have. You lift too much the wrong way once and guess what ? You've got a bad / injury prone back for the rest of your days.

I enjoy mtb more than anything else at the moment but even so there's no way I'm going to risk my knees getting funked up for the rest of my days. I took a fall about a month ago before I had protection and my left knee has not been right since.

I don't think it's cool or manly to be doing dangerous stuff without taking a moderate amount of precaution. As to the suggestion that you have to master yourself and the sport and your terrain to avoid falling at all, I find this unrealistic to say the least. The trails I ride are dangerous with lots of jagged rocks protruding everywhere at every angle. Even if you ride them enough to memorise every difficulty, you will always have off-days where you are too tired or preoccupied or something..
I wear knee & shin pads (same as the picture I saw above) plus helmet and full finger gloves. They don't get in the way and they are the least I can do for myself.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

I wear armor (about to buy a ff for XC), am about to be 30, and am a MAN. 

I take care of and make time for my kids, I respect my wife, I've protected myself and my siblings through some pretty rough stuff for years, and have done some damage in my life. So when I read that anyone is a man because they don't wear armour, it makes me want to laugh. If that's how you define your manhood, go ahead and do so. I just think it's ridiculous.


Ant


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

antonio said:


> If that's how you define your manhood, go ahead and do so. I just think it's ridiculous.


Bingo!

But you have to admit, it's wildly entertaining to see the neanderthal crawl out from under his rock.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I wear a pair of Bomber B2 knee gaurds. They arnt real hard core they have a hard plastic knee cup but the rest of it is a hard foam. Breathable  I dont wear a Fullface Skate lid for the win! even though Im probably going to get one soon... Full Finger gloves are an always. Rock Gardern Carbon Fibers. Gettin them soon. right now I have a pair of Fox Incline XC gloves. Im going to wear those when summer comes aroud or if its not a hard ride. But other wise its gonna the be the rock gardens. I feel for FR/DH you need the armor XC depends on how rough it is maybe shin gaurds.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

*I love this...*



OSUALUM78 said:


> I am not knocking you for wearing armor or padding. Do what you do. Each to his own.


Followed two sentences later by,


OSUALUM78 said:


> To me, wearing armor means you are a *girl*.


I nominate *OSUALUM78* for the *"Coolest Poster of the year Award"*! He's way too cool for me...


----------



## aword4you (Jul 25, 2005)

screampint said:


> Damn! I need to get me some armour.
> 
> Not only that, but I shouldn't ride my rigid singlespeed anymore.
> 
> ...


What's a girl that wears pads? That must be really bad


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

Biggie said:


> I nominate *OSUALUM78* for the *"Coolest Poster of the year Award"*! He's way too cool for me...


Those are my viewpoints on wearing armor. So what? You have your viewpoints, I have mine. I am not trying to insult or degrade anyone specifcally. I can have my views. You can have yours. My right as an American is that I can have my own views, and also, I am allowed to post my views here as long as I am not insulting or degrading anyone, which I have not done.

I see your sarcasm as it is defined by the dictionary:

1. A cutting, often ironic remark intended to wound.
2. A form of wit that is marked by the use of sarcastic language and is intended to make its victim the butt of contempt or ridicule.

Hence, you are insulting me or degrading me, per the definition, and thereby breaking the forum rules.

Apparently you need to review the forum rules as well as LIFECYCLE:

http://www.mtbr.com/messageboard/postingguidelines.shtml


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

OSUALUM78 said:


> I am not trying to insult or degrade anyone specifcally.


...Well, by calling people "girls" to insult them is probably offensive to half of the planet. They do view themselves as equals you know...:nono: :nono: :nono:



OSUALUM78 said:


> Hence, you are insulting me or degrading me, per the definition, and thereby breaking the forum rules.
> 
> Apparently you need to review the forum rules as well as LIFECYCLE:
> 
> http://www.mtbr.com/messageboard/postingguidelines.shtml


Thank you, however, I'm Canadian, to enforce your laws on me you need to have me extradited. You know what, I ain't leavin"! Besides, Call_Me_Clyde and I are the same weight, there is no way he'd turn on me.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

OSUALUM78 said:


> Those are my viewpoints on wearing armor. So what? You have your viewpoints, I have mine. I am not trying to insult or degrade anyone specifcally. I can have my views. You can have yours. My right as an American is that I can have my own views, and also, I am allowed to post my views here as long as I am not insulting or degrading anyone, which I have not done.
> 
> I see your sarcasm as it is defined by the dictionary:
> 
> ...


And you degraded and insulted me (and any other woman on this forum). I, however, am not so sensitive to such remarks and choose to make fun. Afterall, what's a *girl* to do? We obviously are not as tough as you, such a big tough man.

It's fine if you don't think you need to wear armour, I don't wear it either, but to imply that a man who does is somehow less than you is degrading and insulting. I certainly would never say that, certainly not to this guy:


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

Biggie said:


> ...Well, by calling people "girls" to insult them is probably offensive to half of the planet. They do view themselves as equals you know...:nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> Thank you, however, I'm Canadian, to enforce your laws on me you need to have me extradited. You know what, I ain't leavin"! Besides, Call_Me_Clyde and I are the same weight, there is no way he'd turn on me.


I, in no way, called anyone directly a "girl" for wearing armor, and I didn't post my viewpoint to insult or degrade anyone. I am sorry if someone read that and found my viewpoint offensive or degrading or insulting. For which I apologize. But, that is still my viewpoint, and I am entitled to it, and I abidded by the forum rules in posting my viewpoints.

It doesn't matter where you live, Canada, UK, USA, Germany, etc., you (and LIFECYCLE in two other threads) broke the forum rules by DIRECTLY insulting me and degrading me with your sarcastic post above.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

screampint said:


> And you degraded and insulted me (and any other woman on this forum). I, however, am not so sensitive to such remarks and choose to make fun. Afterall, what's a *girl* to do? We obviously are not as tough as you, such a big tough man.
> 
> It's fine if you don't think you need to wear armour, I don't wear it either, but to imply that a man who does is somehow less than you is degrading and insulting. I certainly would never say that, certainly not to this guy:


More sarcasm. Funny. Keep it coming. I can take it.

See my post above for apology.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

*Am I being Banished?*



screampint said:


> And you degraded and insulted me (and any other woman on this forum). I, however, am not so sensitive to such remarks and choose to make fun. Afterall, what's a *girl* to do? We obviously are not as tough as you, such a big tough man.


I can't tell if he is serious or "pulling our legs".

However, if he gets me banned can I use you for a Reference in my reinstatement hearing?


----------



## slip (Nov 1, 2006)

this whole more or less of a man is never going to be settled by a debate of the pros and cons of wearing pads. it all comes down to dick size.

well, that and the ability to make a bank shot for the win or open a beer without a bottle opener.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

OSUALUM78 said:


> More sarcasm. Funny. Keep it coming. I can take it.
> 
> See my post above for apology.


Wow! You apologize, but stand by your view that you think that anyone that wears armour is a girl? Gee, I feel so much better now... 

You're still young, you'll figure it out some day.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

Biggie said:


> I can't tell if he is serious or "pulling our legs".
> 
> However, if he gets me banned can I use you for a Reference in my reinstatement hearing?


I am not going to try to get you banned. You and others in this thread have simply stated your (their) viewpoints. Yes some of your comments have been insulting and degrading towards me, but nothing I can't handle. You haven't attacked me personally like LIFECYCLE did in two other threads. You attack me personally, my character, etc, then I MIGHT consider reporting you to the mods, but still probably wouldn't do it.

This is just a forum. People need relax and let someone speak their mind (in a non-direct insulting or degrading way), even if you don't agree with it.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

*I have to disagree...*



slip said:


> this whole more or less of a man is never going to be settled by a debate of the pros and cons of wearing pads. it all comes down to dick size.
> 
> well, that and the ability to make a bank shot for the win or open a beer without a bottle opener.


Strictly dick size? Doesn't a hurricane tongue make up for anythink?

What about about the TD pass to win a big game? Or a goal in overtime to win the Leafs Lord Stanley's mug?


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Biggie said:


> I can't tell if he is serious or "pulling our legs".
> 
> However, if he gets me banned can I use you for a Reference in my reinstatement hearing?


Only if you let me eat bonbons and do my nails during the hearing. Although, I am just a girl, my witness to your character may not count...


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

screampint said:


> Wow! You apologize, but stand by your view that you think that anyone that wears armour is a girl? Gee, I feel so much better now...
> 
> You're still young, you'll figure it out some day.


Yes, I stand by my viewpoint and will not give in to anyone.

What does my age have to do with anything


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

OSUALUM78 said:


> What does my age have to do with anything


Boys insult girls and women (and anything else they find threatening), men do not.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Skills are sooo underated.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

screampint said:


> Boys insult girls and women (and anything else they find threatening), men do not.


I find nothing threatening by you or anyone, or by your posts or anyone else's posts. And again, I was in no way trying to insult anyone, male or female. I was simply stating my viewpoint within the forum rules. So again, what does my age have to do with anything?

:thumbsup:



jugdish said:


> Skills are sooo underated.


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

OSUALUM78 said:


> And again, I was in no way trying to insult anyone, male or female.


By saying that a man who rides with armour is a girl; you are certainly insulting the female gender. In the future I would work on using vocabulary that doesn't imply another race or gender in a derogatory way.

Harkens back to a ride with a man and a son. My son and I were riding with them. My son rode a ledge that his son couldn't. He berated his son for not riding it by asking him if he were a girl and what he thought of riding like a girl. Mind you, this is after I rode cirles around this guy on a ride the day before. I simply asked him, "What's wrong with riding like a girl?" He shut up and his face went purple. No surprise, but he was divorced soon after.

Added note, my son has been riding single track since he was 5, he can certainly outride most kids his age. The other boy didn't have as much experience on the bike, but could kick my boy's butt all over the soccer field.


----------



## Biggie (Dec 11, 2004)

*Be careful with blanket statements...*

OSUALUM, On the other thread in the passion forum on "Who Rides Hardtails" you state that you don't ride FS because you are not a wuss. Then, and only then, LIFECYCLE calls you a cock. Maybe he rides FS???

Clearly, Blanketing statements such as , "if you use armour you're a girl" or "if you ride FS you're a wuss", offend some people here.

To be honest, this machismo, is a little tiring. Maybe you would tred on fewer toes by being a little less opinionated...


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

You don't have to mention someones name to insult them.Just by the things you have said you have insulted alot of people on these forums and i do not think that is a good start.Considering you have only made about fifty posts and in every one of them there seems to be a dig at someone i doubt you will get very far.One thing....,mountain bikers are usually fairly easy going nice people and new members should show respect.Anyway i doubt you can see your bike under your belly if you drink as much as you say you do.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

Biggie said:


> To be honest, this machismo, is a little tiring. Maybe you would tred on fewer toes by being a little less opinionated...


I am never going to be less opinionated, I will never change, nor will I ever give in on my viewpoints, *but I am sure I can work on how my post comes across*


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

OSUALUM78 said:


> I wear a helmet and gloves on the most technical trail in my state, if not region. Rocky as shite. Oh, and I, unlike the majority here, ride a hardtail.
> 
> It is so funny to me. Some people act like a big
> 
> ...


Dude, you live in Tulsa.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

See below in bold



LIFECYCLE said:


> You don't have to mention someones name to insult them. *I agree, to which I have already apologized to people for doing so. It was and is never my intention to insult anyone on here, male or female. But I will speak my viewpoints within forum rules.* Just by the things you have said you have insulted alot of people on these forums and i do not think that is a good start.Considering you have only made about fifty posts and in every one of them there seems to be a dig at someone i doubt you will get very far.One thing....,mountain bikers are usually fairly easy going nice people and new members should show respect. *Respect is earned, not granted just becase you or someone else was on this forum before me. The only people who get respect for me on this site automatically are the forum creaters. All others must earn it, much like I have to. Am I earning anyone's respect in some of my posts? Probably not. Am I concerened about having respect from people that will never know me personally? No. People that are on here that I may sometime meet (other locals), will get their opportunity to determine whether or not if they choose to respect me, only after knowing me personally. Family, friends, and people I ride with that know me personally have respect for because because the know me and who I am. They know I am not a **** as someone has called me on here, they know they can count on me to be me. They know that I am trustful and have integrity and will do anything for them to improve upon their lives. I also do my part in keeping my local trails rideable and maintained.* Anyway i doubt you can see your bike under your belly if you drink as much as you say you do. *And I guess you don't read very well, because my drinking has decreased significantly since college and being single. I typed that in that thread.* :thumbsup:


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

9.8m/s/s said:


> Dude, you live in Tulsa.


Yup, and your point is?


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

What goes around comes around.I have finished with this.


----------



## svenagatha (Apr 5, 2006)

Seriously, why do you feel the need to belittle people that you dont even know? I didn't think this was the place for that, that kind of attitude needs to be left on a football field. That is where its normal to be an arrogant meat head.


----------



## robdamanii (Sep 27, 2005)

OSUALUM78 said:


> To me, and maybe only to me, wearing armor is a choice of mental toughness. If you wear it, you aren't mentally tough enough to go without it.


To ME, that attitude is ridiculous. Of course, since my body functioning fully is integral to succeeding in my work, I very definitely choose to wear knee/shin and elbow/forearm protection, as well as a full face helmet (in the future) to protect all parts properly.

I frankly can't see any reason it makes you any more of a man, any tougher, or any cooler to not wear any armour and risk damage to your health.



svenagatha said:


> Seriously, why do you feel the need to belittle people that you dont even know? I didn't think this was the place for that, that kind of attitude needs to be left on a football field. That is where its normal to be an arrogant meat head.


After reading the rest of the thread...I am absolutely compelled to agree.

Seems this is what most OSU alums I've ever met are like. Same attitude, same inflated sense of self importance.


----------



## =ChrisB= (Aug 8, 2006)

ProRiderPro fullface,
Sixsixone Comp gloves,
Sixsixone race arm gueards,
long pants.

I need to get some shin guards and body armomr.


----------



## 9.8m/s/s (Sep 26, 2005)

OSUALUM78 said:


> Yup, and your point is?


My point is you ride a weight weinie hardtail in a state with no mountains and you are on a nationwide board calling anyone who wears pads names. You are merely showing your ignorance for how much different terrain exists to ride a bike on and how many different ways there are to do it. Get a better sense of who you are and who you are talking too- quickly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

svenagatha said:


> Seriously, why do you feel the need to belittle people that you dont even know?.


Because if he keeps telling people how cool he is, he thinks someone might start to believe it. Maybe even himself.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

OSUALUM78 said:


> "God will not look you over for medals degrees or diplomas, but for scars" ---- Elbert Hubbard
> 
> "Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls; the most massive characters are seared with scars." ---- Kahlil Gibran
> 
> ...


Hey, I've just realised that you're quite serious about those quotes! Bwahaahaahaaha!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's the most refreshingly naive stuff I've come across on the net all week. It's kinda cute :thumbsup:


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

OSUALUM78 said:


> "God will not look you over for medals degrees or diplomas, but for scars" ---- Elbert Hubbard
> 
> "Out of suffering have emerged the strongest souls; the most massive characters are seared with scars." ---- Kahlil Gibran
> 
> ...


Hey, I've just realised that you're quite serious about those quotes! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've never met anyone who thought that scars were masculine before. That's the most refreshingly naive stuff I've come across on the net all week. It's kinda cute :thumbsup:

I used to ride in the UK, where armour was I now live somewhere full of trees and rocks, so I ride with knee/shin armour. It's saved my legs a couple of times already. I've got a set of arm pads on order. I'm going to start riding again with an ankle brace after spraining my ankle again on my last ride.

Stuff that saves me pointless pain, or stuff that lets me keep riding- it's all good.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

robdamanii said:


> To ME, that attitude is ridiculous. Of course, since my body functioning fully is integral to succeeding in my work, I very definitely choose to wear knee/shin and elbow/forearm protection, as well as a full face helmet (in the future) to protect all parts properly.
> 
> I frankly can't see any reason it makes you any more of a man, any tougher, or any cooler to not wear any armour and risk damage to your health.
> 
> ...


I've already stated this to the original poster of this thread (from my post #12): "I can't knock you for being responsible for your job or school. I am already out of school, and my job is flexible enough where I can be out for a while, and still get paid, and still keep my job. I realize I am fortunate in my situation, not everyone is."

I understand not everybody can go without protection because of work or school responsibilities.

It's funny how the original poster didn't attack my viewpoint. I am sure he didn't agree with it, but he was mature in replying back.

Nowhere did I type or display any type of "inflated sense of self importance"

I simply typed my viewpoint on people that wear armor.



9.8m/s/s said:


> My point is you ride a weight weinie hardtail in a state with no mountains and you are on a nationwide board calling anyone who wears pads names. You are merely showing your ignorance for how much different terrain exists to ride a bike on and how many different ways there are to do it. Get a better sense of who you are and who you are talking too- quickly. :thumbsup:


Apparently you need to do some research on the trail I mainly ride and how difficult it is. Yeah, my local trail is only an elevation of say around 300 ft or so, so no, I don't ride on a mountain by definition of an elevation of 2000 ft. Research *ALL* the URLs below, and read *ALL *the opinions from others have ridden my local trail:

http://www.dirtworld.com/trails/trail.asp?id=1861&trail_name=Turkey Mountain Mountain Bike Trail
From Kent: "Biked Moab 10 times, Bryce Canyon, Zion, Crested Butte, Fruita, Durango, Winter Park, Tahoe....Been riding Turkey for 8 years and it is still as technical as anything I've ridden. I've always said, if you can master Turkey, you can ride anywhere!"

http://trails.mtbr.com/cat/united-states-trails/trails-oklahoma/trail/PRD_169723_4570crx.aspx

http://www.singletracks.com/php/trail.php?id=401
From dauw: This is an addendum to my first review. The aerobic difficulty is what ever you make it. There are some climbs that will definately challenge your body. The most technical trails are walkable at best. I've seen trails that are almost verticle, but I'm hoping their hiking trails. Turkey Mountain can be whatever you make of it. There are plenty of loops and side trails to choose from."

http://www.bikerag.com/images/MAPS/ok_turkey_mountain_review.htm

http://www.okearthbike.com/Trail_Pages/turkey.html

http://www.trails.com/tcatalog_trail.asp?trailid=BGS082-003



Anonymous said:


> Because if he keeps telling people how cool he is, he thinks someone might start to believe it. Maybe even himself.


I never said I was cool or kept telling people I was cool



womble said:


> Hey, I've just realised that you're quite serious about those quotes! Bwahaahaahaaha!
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> That's the most refreshingly naive stuff I've come across on the net all week. It's kinda cute :thumbsup:


Not really. I just found them on the internet.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

Did anybody ever stop to think that maybe, just maybe, I could wear armor myself?

Can I have my viewpoints on armor and still wear it? Yes. Would I be a hypocrite? Yes, but I could be doing that.

It's funny how no one has ever bothered to ask me if I wear armor or not.

People just attacking the viewpoint I am giving without asking questions.




I love being a wild strawberry in a world full of vanillas :thumbsup: 

You guys/gals are a riot


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

lol, i think its funny too, i'm not bashing you for what you do now, cause it adds a whole new level of risk and excitement to it. and i support you for not backing down on your ideas and what you do


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*Olde Geezer Perspective*

Its easy to be cocky and feel invincible when you are only a 28 year old child. Luckily after Osualum78 shatters a kneecap, we won't have to debate his comments one way or the other on a biking forum anymore. And if he is does wear armour and is just trying to goad others into doing needless damage....well thats just plain sick.

I am an old codger of 54 years, biking pretty much since I could straddle anything with 2 wheels. Mtn biking since 1986, and I am STILL riding...although I do have one knee surgery in my past. Damn straight, I wear armour. One more bad bash and its likely I am down for the count.

Just wait until the damage builds up between 28 and "later years". 
As a wise person once said..."Enjoy your knees....You won't appreciate them until they are gone."

I don't feel a need at my ripe old age to prove I am not a Girly Man.....My wife, kids, house, career all take care of that. I am more into riding for fun, not pain anymore, although I accrued PLENTY of scar tissue along the way. And anyway, the way "girls" ride THESE days, I think I would have to take "rides like a girl" as a compliment.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

BKnight said:


> lol, i think its funny too, i'm not bashing you for what you do now, cause it adds a whole new level of risk and excitement to it. and i support you for not backing down on your ideas and what you do


Thanks BKnight :thumbsup:

One could say I add a whole new level of excitement to this forum too


----------



## Ratt (Dec 22, 2003)

OSUALUM78 said:


> .......Yeah, my local trail is only an elevation of say around 300 ft.......


and only 5 miles long :shocked:


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

OSUALUM78 said:


> Did anybody ever stop to think that maybe, just maybe, I could wear armor myself?


I don't know if you wear armor or not but I bet you drive a Hummer.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

*See below in bold*



Twisted Trail said:


> Its easy to be cocky and feel invincible when you are only a 28 year old child *I'm not cocky nor do I think I am invincible. I wear a helmet because I don't want to split my head open and die. My only fear is death. Other padding/armor won't help in preventing me from dying, will it?*. Luckily after Osualum78 shatters a kneecap, we won't have to debate his comments one way or the other on a biking forum anymore. And if he is does wear armour and is just trying to goad others into doing needless damage....well thats just plain sick. *I'm am not trying to goad others into not wearing armor. Nowhere did I prod, encourage, urge, drive, or incite anyone into not wearing armor. I was just giving a viewpoint, my viewpoint. *
> 
> I am an old codger of 54 years, biking pretty much since I could straddle anything with 2 wheels. Mtn biking since 1986, and I am STILL riding...although I do have one knee surgery in my past. Damn straight, I wear armour. One more bad bash and its likely I am down for the count.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your perspective. I enjoyed reading it.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

Carbon Ken said:


> I don't know if you wear armor or not but I bet you drive a Hummer.


Nope, I am pretty sure that is a Mustang, not a Hummer, in my avatar pic to the left, and under my username it says "2004 Mach 1 owner"


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

Ratt said:


> and only 5 miles long :shocked:


Yeah, actually any number on the trail lengths that is posted inaccurate. One site says 5 miles, another says 10 miles, yet another says 15 miles. Nobody has actually mapped out all the trails and the total distance of trails out there.

And even if it was only 5 miles long. That doesn't matter. I could be riding 60 miles every visit there :eekster:


----------



## Carbon Ken (Mar 31, 2005)

OSUALUM78 said:


> Nope, I am pretty sure that is a Mustang, not a Hummer, in my avatar pic to the left, and under my username it says "2004 Mach 1 owner"


Ahh... but of course. It had to be either an SUV or a muscle car. Anything less would be un-manly.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

OSUALUM78 said:


> Yes, I stand by my viewpoint and will not give in to anyone.


Notice how emotionally invested he's become in this thread. 
I'm gonna prove all tall wrong about me, cuz I'm the coolest and smartest dood on the forum!
Ahhh, to be a teenager again. :thumbsup:


----------



## BKnight (Mar 27, 2005)

it doesn't really matter how long the trail is, if every single foot is steep technical rocky, drops, thats gonna make it one hard trail to ride.
and Osualum you do add a who knew level of excitement to this forum  its funny to watch how many people are gonna try and convert you, and as an added note, thats a nice mod to your mustang


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*waffler*



OSUALUM78 said:


> *See below in bold*
> 
> *My only fear is death. Other padding/armor won't help in preventing me from dying, will it?*. .


haha. You ARE young! There are worse things than death, especially IF you are a REAL mtn biker, not just someone passing through the sport.

A shattered kneecap can make you into a permanent couch potato, and thats a VERY likely injury without ANY armour. That might not not bother you, but for me, they might as well shoot me and put me out of my misery right then and there.

They finally designed armour even for guys like you. The 661 Kyle Strait or similar Troy Lee T-bone will at least minimize exposure for the most likely permanent damage, while being low profile enough and short enough to fit under your biking shorts, ( which probably come close to your ankles in length, I am guessing) without even being noticeable.....to protect your image, And you would still have enough exposure to gain the pain you seem to need so badly.

I think you are being pretty wimpy with your statement "maybe I wear armour, maybe I don't"......Be a man....COMMIT. Which is it?


----------



## svenagatha (Apr 5, 2006)

I actually wasnt refering to you Anonymous, I was refering to no pads tough guy.


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

BKnight said:


> and Osualum you do add a who knew level of excitement to this forum  its funny to watch how many people are gonna try and convert you, and as an added note, thats a nice mod to your mustang


Excitement? Funny? Convert? You and I must be reading different posts.

No one is trying to get him to convert (to what, btw?). If he doesn't want to wear armor cuz it's hot, heavy, and he's not that worried about getting hurt, that all makes sense. He could even say he's a tougher mountain biker because of it, and I wouldn't argue. (Not "tougher" overall, just a "tougher mountain biker").

But when he writes he's a "man" because of it, and others are "girls" for wearing armor, and starts sharing his pseudo-philosphy on manhood - then he should expect to be checked for it.

Ant


----------



## Voodoosix (Mar 31, 2006)

OSUALUM78 said:


> Those are my viewpoints on wearing armor. So what? You have your viewpoints, I have mine. I am not trying to insult or degrade anyone specifcally. I can have my views. You can have yours. My right as an American is that I can have my own views, and also, I am allowed to post my views here as long as I am not insulting or degrading anyone, which I have not done.
> 
> I see your sarcasm as it is defined by the dictionary:
> 
> ...


My viewpoint is that it's harder to wear armor. I love blowing by some weight weinie in spandex and is skull cap xc helmet. I'm in baggies, moto-x jersey, with my armor underneath, roach shin/knee guards and full face helmet. It's esecially great when it's 105 degrees here in Texas. I guess if I want to look at from a different viewpoint, I'm a lot stronger and tougher to ride armored in the heat than the guy wearing just shorts and helmet.


----------



## Trailcarver (Dec 29, 2006)

*ridiculous*

Osualum defines his manhood in terms of his propensity to take manly risk. I hope the big accident for him never comes, but if it does, I wish him all luck with his manly hospital bills and his manly time lost for wages, not to mention the potential for chronic manly pains. I'm sure he'll be a man about it all.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

OSUALUM78 said:


> I am not knocking you for wearing armor or padding. Do what you do. Each to his own.
> 
> I enjoy going off large jumps, drops, ladders, teeders, etc., but I don't feel the need to wear armor. To me, wearing armor means you are a *girl*. I'm old school. I ride a hardtail because it beats me up more.* I ride hungover or still drunk *on a few hours of sleep because it is more difficult. I do whatever I can to make my ride that much more difficult, to make me more of a MAN. To me, riding wth armor takes the adrenaline/thrill/fear of learning to ride right out of the equation. Does it mean that you are smarter if you wreck vs. me not wearing armor and you end up less hurt? Yes. Obviously. But the sport in it's nature is dangerous. I
> 
> .


that is not a man...that is stupid......


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

OSUALUM78 said:


> I think wearing armor is not "a choice between laughin and cryin when you go down" although, I can see how and why you perceive it that way.
> 
> To me, and maybe only to me, wearing armor is a choice of mental toughness. If you wear it, you aren't mentally tough enough to go without it.
> 
> ...


whoooa....nice bait there buddy:nono: :nono:


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

OSUALUM78 said:


> I wear a helmet and gloves on the most technical trail in my state, if not region. Rocky as shite. Oh, and I, unlike the majority here, ride a hardtail.
> 
> It is so funny to me. Some people act like a big
> 
> ...


Dude, you live in Oklahoma....Come to New England and bring you're hardcore self LOL



OSUALUM78 said:


> See, this is what you may not be getting. I am 28, soon to be 29. And you are only 18, right? You are "todays kids" to me


Wow, almost 29?

Any day, you'll stop bouncing. You'll lay there a bit longer when you fall...it sucks. I'm 32 and have been riding hard since 1988...I'm also a stone mason so my body is older than my age, but you'll see.

Oh wait, you don't fall (eat shite was it?)

Nevermind, sack up and challenge yourself LOL.

:madman:

To answer the original posters thread...I wear 661 4x4 shin/knee combo, Full Face Giro Remedy or Giro Zen, depending on the day and sometimes a fox roost protector. The remedy is great this time of year.


----------

